# what do you think of my CAAD9 ?



## vtmatt (Dec 6, 2009)

This is my first road bike and don't know too much about them. I bought it from the LBS, and they said it was a CAAD9 custom. I test road this and the synapse carbon 6(?) and I thought I could accelerate better on the CAAD.

It weighs 18.5 lbs, after reading on here I know CAADs get down to 14.5 but I think its light. Any opinions on it?


----------



## vtmatt (Dec 6, 2009)

anyone know the circumference of my tire to punch in the Cateye. I think the default was 2096. All the tire says is 700x25c


----------



## djg714 (Oct 24, 2005)

The code should be 211.


----------



## wegi (Mar 11, 2010)

looks very nice, clean look. The Force crankset fits into the picture too. If you want to save some weight, it'll be best to concentrate on the wheels first. I.e. Shimanos WH 7850 C24 CL would be a good candidate.

Greetings from Germany
Markus


----------



## vtmatt (Dec 6, 2009)

cool. thanks Markus. This is my first roadbike and I've dropped 2000 on it already. I need to upgrade my skills and wind first.

Thats what the told me about the wheels at the LBS too, I'll get it done towards the end of the summer.


----------



## vtmatt (Dec 6, 2009)

They told me this bike was a CAAD9 custom.

Although I didnt make it clear, one of the reason I made this thread was to see if I got a good deal on this bike. I paid 2k for the bike and pedals, good deal or the norm?

Anybody second the the code of 211 to put in the cateye for tire circumference. I have it on 2096 (LOL).


----------



## squareslinky (Aug 13, 2009)

vtmatt said:


> They told me this bike was a CAAD9 custom.
> 
> Although I didnt make it clear, one of the reason I made this thread was to see if I got a good deal on this bike. I paid 2k for the bike and pedals, good deal or the norm?
> 
> Anybody second the the code of 211 to put in the cateye for tire circumference. I have it on 2096 (LOL).


There should be a chart with the computer instructions to translate the tire size to a number for the computer. Since I just did mine last week, I believe the 2096 is actually correct. If there is no set up instructions included, check the manufacturer website.

Regarding the price and what you paid. The bike seems like it was built up from your LBS and not a stock Cannondale build. You would need to list out the components for people to determine your value.


----------



## kneejerk (Feb 2, 2007)

Loving my Caad 9 over here!........ They are excellent road frames. Nice stable geometry (IMO). Just the right amount of performance for any smoother road riding. Stiff for the sprints yet a bit forgiving for comfort. Nice balanced Aluminum frame. Put some carbon fiber wheels on and the ride would likely be just as smooth as any full carbon bike out there!


----------



## vtmatt (Dec 6, 2009)

I copied and pasted someone elses write-up, then put in my own components. I had to go to google images to figure out what some stuff was. I am as green as the come.

Paid 2K, they said they ordered alot of frames, then just built them up. I'm pretty sure they didn't rip me off.

Bottom bracket: bb30
Frame: 2010 Cannondale CAAD9, 58cm 
Fork: I think its Carbon, cannondale made, pic above.
Headset: Si FSA 
Headset spacers: 4 of them, not sure brand, are carbon 
Stem: not sure might be stock, says 5~7 N m w/ a Cdale logo on the front
Handlebars: Control Tech one


I'm used to MTB, so this bike is fast as ****. I love it, I'm going to go ride it.

What do you guys/gals thinks?


What do you guys/gals think??
Shifters: 2010 Ultegra 
Brakeset: TekTro

Wheels: 2010 aksium race 
Tires: Vittoria Zaffiro pro


Seatpost: just says c'dale, looks feels carbon but idk
Saddle: Kappa pas prologo
Front Derailer: 2010 Ultegra 
Rear Derailer: 2010 Ultegra 
Cassette: not sure 
Crankset: SRAM force powerglide? 
Pedals: Shimano 105


----------



## knucklesandwich (Feb 23, 2007)

That's a decent price for that build, though I think that's a 2009 frame if I'm not mistaken.

The wheels are better than you'd get on a 'stock' Cannondale, and a final determination on the value for dollar might depend on which fork that is.

Nice bike- I just got a CAAD9 myself and for my first road frame (coming from CX) I like it a lot.


----------



## emr82 (Aug 31, 2008)

Bought this at Conte's, eh? I think it's a pretty sick deal. Thinking of picking one up myself. Conte's does a custom caad9 every year. 

You got them to throw in pedals as well? They were selling the bike alone for 2k. 

What kind of fork does it have?

knuckle - why do you think it's a 2009?


----------



## vtmatt (Dec 6, 2009)

yeah man, conte's. i tried to get them to throw in the pedals but that was a no go, but they gave me 10% off on the pedals and cages.

not sure what kind of fork it is, i tried lookin it up on the net but with no success. there is a pic above though.


----------

